# CPU idle Temp 52-59c, Advice please



## sa3dos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello folks

my cpu temp keep ranging from 52-59.5 c.
I am running Asus MB P5B and Intel E6600 (no O.C)


It this bad on the long run? Should I consider upgrading the CPU Cooler?

Please advice me, thank you


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jan 26, 2007)

sa3dos said:


> Hello folks
> 
> my cpu temp keep ranging from 52-59.5 c.
> I am running Asus MB P5B and Intel E6600 (no O.C)
> ...



Stock HSF?

how many fans have you got in your case?


----------



## Ben (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd recommend putting some fans in your case, also make sure none of them are clogged with dust, vacuum things out every once and a while.


----------



## sa3dos (Jan 26, 2007)

I just put the system together 3 days ago, everything is brand new.

I have two chasse fans, one in the front of the case (inlet) and another one under the power supply (exhaust). The fans have three speed settings, even at maximum speed of both, almost same results.

Could the contact material between the CPU and CPU Fan be the reason of this? Or is the stock cpu fan is just not sufficient maybe ?


----------



## liquidshadow (Jan 28, 2007)

Better airflow wouldn't hurt but besides that, you should look to replace the stock HSF. I don't know why your temps are that high though, as the C2D are usually extremely cool.


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 28, 2007)

i got 40-45c idle with the intel hsf....(waiting for 9700)... though it is still a good hsf just not for overclocking  but you shouldnt get that kind of speed unless your airflow is messed up and you didnt put some as5...

i tried running stock at 2.6ghz and is still below 50c lol crazy...

try reconfigure your fans.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jan 28, 2007)

You probably incorrectly seated your heatsink. Make sure it is completely clipped in.


----------



## Noir (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow i think thats cool enough, my PD 945 reach 48-50c when idle and 60-64c when high load with stock heat sink.
wondering a new heatsink and probably artic cooling freezer 7 pro that fits my budget.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 7, 2007)

Your are looking at "Core" temp and not "Cpu" temp right?


----------



## Noir (Aug 7, 2007)

well actualy its cpu not core, btw whats the difference?
i use speedfan to calculate the temp.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 7, 2007)

Use pc wizard, the "Cpu" is normally always incorrect and you need to be looking at the cores anyway...


----------



## Noir (Aug 7, 2007)

i use also use pc wizard, it show 2 different temp. ones always cooler then other. so different core always with different temp?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 7, 2007)

What are the core temps? those are the accurate ones, those will be more likely to be same as the reading in Bios


----------



## Noir (Aug 7, 2007)

1 core @ approx 48-54c idle and the other core @ 23-30c idle. is this right? it seems unrealistic that my PD 945 can reach 30c even its only applied to one core.


----------



## Hanamichi (Aug 7, 2007)

My E6300 @ 1.86 is also very hot.
With PC Wizard it used to show Core1 51*C
                                           Core2 50*C
                                           temp 33*C at idle

But now since the temp is quite hot outside and my room also is quite hot.It is showing 
Core1 55*C
Core2 54*C
temp  38*C at idle 

And after gaming it shows
Core1 60*C
Core2 59*C
temp  52-54*C

Do I need to worry or not?


----------

